# Need a laugh? Find it here!



## Lstein

Have a funny pic, post it here


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

Hilarious!:lol:

Don't know why this thread hasn't picked up yet..
But I'll try to lend a helping hand! I'm just posting 2 for now, these are what I have on hand at the moment...
(Pardon my warped sense of humor, I happen to enjoy it...:ROFL


----------



## goathiker

Here's a few...


----------



## spidy1

LOL to funny!!!


----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein

I tried fixing something and all the pics I put in before got erased, so here's the ones I could find again.


----------



## CaprineCrazyGirl

"Overall I was dissatisfied with my Incarceration experience." 
-Well I would hope so! :slapfloor:

Where's the carpet alarm clock one? (I could really see myself doing that!:laugh

Okay, I got another one, and this one beats 'em all for corniness!


----------



## goathiker

Pretty corny :lol: ... This one is too


----------



## Lstein

Lol that reminds me of this one! Hilarious that it's even the same one!







Pretty corny too though lol


----------



## Lstein

Knew I missed one


----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein




----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

How did that calf get all the way up there??! :-o


----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein




----------



## luvmyherd

These are hysterical. This is an actual sign on the Washington coast. We know what it means but we still got a kick out of it. So much so that we made a U-turn.


----------



## Lstein

Lol, road signs like that are the best.


----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein




----------



## jaimn

I found some tee shirts that I like, and figured that it was cheaper to do screen shots than to buy them all


----------



## jaimn

More tee shirts.... "I love you this much" is a household fav


----------



## Lstein

Where did you find those at lol, I need a few of those!


----------



## jaimn

*Last tees....*

okay, I'm done with tees, thank you for letting me share.

These sci/math ones are what started me copying screen shots. I can't find the one "A unicorn ate my homework".


----------



## jaimn

*FFA Videos*

I almost cried laughing at this silly video. I can't believe that it was as true XX years ago as it is today. I'm so glad that I get to share this here; my family just didn't get it.


----------



## jaimn

Lstein said:


> Where did you find those at lol, I need a few of those!


I found them on zulily, and it looks like they have new ones. I think they all came from the Crazy Dog series. I like 
"I would flex but I like this shirt"
"Everybody dance Meow"
oh my goodness, just gotta go see them all, I can't keep looking or I will be here all day. The ones I copied were from about one month ago. Still $10!!

I know I said I was done, but here's me.....


----------



## Lstein

Ugh, at work so I cant view the videos. Will have to wait to get home. 

Anyone know if there is a way to link GIF's? I have hundreds of those to share but I'm not sure how to post them here.


----------



## MoonShadow

Here are a few I thought where kinda funny!:ROFL:


----------



## Goatzrule

This is a cute thread


----------



## Goatzrule

Where you all go?


----------



## Lstein

Found some, most of my funny things are gifs  not sure how the get those on here.


----------



## Lstein

Best Dad!


----------



## Lstein




----------



## Lstein




----------



## MoonShadow

I Love Studio C!!! The clean comedy is great. Attaching just a few of my favorites. HeHel:sun:


----------



## Lstein

Thought I'd try to bring life back to this thread, here's a few more I've collected.


----------



## Lstein

A little sad but still funny, one has to admire that sense of humor when in a difficult time.


----------



## goat girls

Here's one.
://www.pinterest.com/pin/190206784243449045


----------



## Lstein




----------



## goathiker




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat




----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## goathiker




----------



## Goats Rock

I like the one on the right the best!


----------



## goathiker

Actually, Gene Simmons really enjoyed the picture and wrote the breeders to compliment them on their cool calf.


----------



## LuvmyNubians

Love these!


----------



## Lstein

This bee, lol.


----------



## Lstein

A little North Dakota humor for you.


----------



## Lstein




----------



## ksalvagno

Too funny!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MellonFriend

Good for a chuckle


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goats Rock

I love the cow! RUN!


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## MellonFriend

:haha:


----------



## MellonFriend

That's got to be Captain Obvious's doing.


----------



## catharina




----------



## catharina




----------



## Goats Rock

Poor Ned! That certainly is a cute picture!


----------



## Goatzrule

What a good dog


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## Goatzrule

Reviving this old thread because we could all use a laugh


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

i love this thread!
















Ok this is defiantley a goat!
















only a buck owner could have made this one LOL!!


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat




----------



## toth boer goats

LOL :haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

How about mini T-Rexes stealing mice from cats?!


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Oh my goodness, that is hilarious! The mini T-Rex knows how to dispatch a mouse better than the cat. Hope that cat payed close attention and took notes. His job security may be in question now.


----------



## Goatzrule




----------



## GoofyGoat

What do you mean you don't want a picture of me too....PHOTO BOMB


----------



## Mmhyronimus




----------



## Mmhyronimus

I want to find this car decal!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Mmhyronimus said:


> View attachment 142417
> I want to find this car decal!
> View attachment 142419
> View attachment 142421
> View attachment 142423
> View attachment 142425


They have the "my kids are buttheads" decals on amazon. I have a t-shirt that's identical


----------



## spidy1

my chickens would do just that... but I dont have a cat, so they get the job with no interference!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

My evil little chickens will actually attack the cats if they catch a mouse or rat to try to steal it. My chickens are meaner than all my goats. (With exception to the one goat who killed a chicken because it stole the heat lamp from her kids. She is very protective.)


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat

Hmm... I'm not eating there lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:haha:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat




----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat




----------



## Goatzrule




----------

